
Company insiders are selling stock during buyback programs - gavman
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/company-insiders-are-selling-stock-during-buyback-programs-and-making-additional-profits-when-stock-prices-jump-and-its-legal/2019/11/06/fc592f58-e493-11e9-a331-2df12d56a80b_story.html
======
metalliqaz
it sounds shady but the article didn't establish that the execs were acting on
non-public information. the stock price pops _after_ the annoucement of the
buyback program, so anyone holding stock could sell, right?

